# cant see any block



## Saral3o (May 5, 2017)

Hello everyone 
Im start working with amazon 3 months ago, on 1st/2nd month everything working fine. But now from few weeks i got some problem and i hope you help me  So for example Mon, Tue, Wen i can see blocks and i catch it (2/6 h per day) but after that for 2/3 next day i cant see nothing available. I can swipe swipe and nothing  after couple days everything working fine and again the same i can see, catch block for 2/3 days and after again cant see nothing ....
- i try reinstall app, 
- my WH dont have any limit
- android samsung note2 and checked on s6 but still the same problem

any solution for that?? 

Thank you


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Maybe it has gotten so competitive you can't see them because they are being snatched up so quickly.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Some people know exactly when blocks drop so they are gone within 1-3 seconds ... I grab a 4hr block once and it went to the second screen to accept it and then it told me it was gone ... I swear the whole transaction took 2 seconds ... 2 quick taps.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Solo1 said:


> Some people know exactly when blocks drop so they are gone within 1-3 seconds ... I grab a 4hr block once and it went to the second screen to accept it and then it told me it was gone ... I swear the whole transaction took 2 seconds ... 2 quick taps.


Happens constantly just super competitive. One day I got beat 8 times trying to get blocks. Didn't get anything that day. Just the way it is which is why more reserved blocks would be great. Don't understand why they don't do more of thise


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Is it possible that it's because Amazon is obligated to give a certain percentage of its business to UPS/Fed Ex etc. So they don't have that much inventory left over? So now that Flex has become so popular there simply isn't enough to go around?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I was told a while back at warehouse that they are phasing out UPS and postal service. But I still see UPS at warehouse presumably picking up packages. I hear it's f different things never sure what to believe.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I have yet to see a single block in Southern California. My best guess is that they are using my phone's processing power to mine bitcoins or something, and I'd be better off uninstalling the app if it's not going to make me a dime.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> I was told a while back at warehouse that they are phasing out UPS and postal service. But I still see UPS at warehouse presumably picking up packages. I hear it's f different things never sure what to believe.


They are definitely not phasing out UPS they have a long term contract and don't forget they handle all of Amazon's returns.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> They are definitely not phasing out UPS they have a long term contract and don't forget they handle all of Amazon's returns.


Thanks I never know what is true and what isn't as far as what warehouse tells me


----------

